# Amplificador Cerwin Vega CV-1800 dispara la proteccion de un canal



## dany91 (Nov 27, 2015)

hola a todos les pido algo de ayuda ya que en verdad casi que este es mi ultimo recurso jeje estoy reparando un amplificador marca cerwin vega CV 1800 que es de 400 w x canal a 8 ohms. 

Segun el dueño no paso nada solo lo estaba usando un dia y al otro lo fue a poner y la proteccion del ampli se le diparaba de un canal... en un principio si ponias alguna señal bajito se escuchaba pero a los 30 segundos se disparaba la proteccion y no hacia mas nada asta que lo apagaras.

lo desarme y empese a hacer las pruevas pertinentes las cuales algunas las eh aprendido con este foro en la parte de reparacion de etapas de potencia hecha por fogonazo y de lo primero que me di cuenta fue que la proteccion se disparaba porque n la salida del canal habia 60 vDC  que es el voltaje del ampli (+-60v) y empese a medir en todas las bases de transistores y en todos los puntos que media habian casi los mismos 60 v y bueno pense que seria fasil ya que era evidente que algo andaba mal asi que me puse a medir todos los transistores , transistores complementarios  , diodos y resistencias y todo lo que media estaba bien todo lo medi sacandolo de la placa para no tener casualidad de error ...luego me fijo que la entrada del ampli tiene un op amp o la verdad no se bien pero creo que lo es porque no lo pude encontrar en ninguna pagina de datasheet solo en una pagina inglesa de electronica y alguien aki que se le rompio un ampli pero nadie pone los datos tecnicos del IC JRC 072D bueno pensando que fuese ese lo que daba el problema lo cambie x el tl072 que segun esta pagina eran similares... pero seguia en lo mismo luego comprobwe el potenciometro que tiene para regular el bias y cuando lo giro a un extremo baja el consumo del foco en serie que dice fogonazo y cuando lo pongo al otro extremo sube el consumo pero de fabrica viene en el medio.
Y lo ultimo que descubri es que si lo dejo un rato encendido cn la proteccion puesta los transistores PNP(porque tiene 6-C5200 y 6-A1943) los PNP se calientan al rato de estar encendido el ampli claro con la proteccion puesta pero todos los transistores estan bien los diodos la placa esta n buenas condiciones y no encuentro el esquema de este ampli. mañana les subo fotos del equipo y de la placa 

espero sus respuestas o sugerencias de ayudaaaaa que la verdad ya no se que hacer
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

Lo que comentas es señal de cortocircuito en la etapa de salida o driver´s de salida.

Revisa los controles que realizaste sobre los transistores de salida y sus respectivos driver´s


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 27, 2015)

Esa falla es el aislante la mica revisa por ese lado


----------



## dany91 (Nov 27, 2015)

o sea me pides que revise todos los transistores de potencia y los drivers ????

 o de que controles me hablas???

 otra prueva que hice fue conectar la proteccion del canal que funciona a este que no sirve para descartar que fuese la misma proteccion la que estuviece averiada pero no hace lo mismo y se dispara notando asi que algo va mal...

y ya la ultima que hice fue que la targeta del ampli tiene 3 conectores 
el primero va a la parte frontal que es la que tiene la proteccion y el control de volumen..
el segundo esta en la parte del medio que es el que conecta la fuente del ampli y la salida de bosina
y el tercero es el que tiene la entrada y salida de señal del ampli junto con la fuente del op amp que decia en el mensage anterior. resulta que cuando desconecto la fuente de poder y la alimentacion del op amp se quita la proteccion pero si vuelvo a poner tanto la fuente del op amp como la de poder se vuelve a prender la proteccion 

mira envio fotos de la placa de los transistores y de los conectores ... 
el op amp que esta puesto es el 4558 porque lo puse de prueva pero el que tenia era el jrc 072d
disculpen la calidad de las fotos es que son del cell y aqui  no tenemos buena coneccion para subirlas mejor se demoraria mucho
gracias fogonazo





jose circuit dijo:


> Esa falla es el aislante la mica revisa por ese lado




no creo que sea eso todas las pruebas que he realisado han sido sin el disipador de los transistores con la placa afuera del ampli mira las fotos para que veas ... 
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

dany91 dijo:


> o sea me pides que revise todos los transistores de potencia y los drivers ????


Si.


> o de que controles me hablas???





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . Revisa _*los controles que realizaste sobre los transistores*_ de salida y sus respectivos driver´s





> otra prue*B*a que hice fue conectar la proteccion del canal que funciona a este que no sirve para descartar que fuese la misma proteccion la que estuviece averiada pero no hace lo mismo y se dispara notando asi que algo va mal...


Comprueba "Todos" los transistores de salida y sus respectivos driver´s


> y ya la ultima que hice fue que la targeta del ampli tiene 3 conectores
> el primero va a la parte frontal que es la que tiene la proteccion y el control de volumen..
> el segundo esta en la parte del medio que es el que conecta la fuente del ampli y la salida de bo*C*ina
> y el tercero es el que tiene la entrada y salida de señal del ampli junto con la fuente del op amp que decia en el mensage anterior. resulta que cuando desconecto la fuente de poder y la alimentacion del op amp se quita la proteccion pero si vuelvo a poner tanto la fuente del op amp como la de poder se vuelve a prender la proteccion
> ...



Yo si creo que es "Eso" 



jose circuit dijo:


> Esa falla es el aislante la mica revisa por ese lado


Si fuese la pérdida de aislación de alguna de las micas habría saltado algún fusible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2015)

dany91 dijo:


> ... todas las pruebas que he realisado han sido sin el disipador de los transistores con la placa afuera del ampli mira las fotos para que veas ...


Ahhhh... bueeeeenoooo....
Ahi quemaste todos los transistores de salida de la etapa...


----------



## dany91 (Nov 27, 2015)

fogonazo no te contestaba a ti

 cuando decia que no era ''eso'' me referia la sugerencia de ''jose circuit'' que como los transistores no estaban montados en el disipador no podrian tener contacto alguno unos con otros o estar en corte por no tener la mica

la verdad es que no he sacado todos los transistores de potencia a ver si estan dañados. solo medi entre sus patas a ver si tenian continuidad o estaban en corto los drivers si los medi 5 veces y todos los demas que son de regulacion del bias y 2 o 3 pequeños que hay en la placa todos los saque y los medi ... y daban bien.. solo me resta sacar los grandes y medirlos uno por uno.

mando mas fotos para que vean el modelo del ampli que por cierto no hay mucha informacion de la electronica de este ampli o almenos no la encotre y busque bastante


----------



## dany91 (Nov 27, 2015)

fogonazo ya saque todos los transistores de potencia y sus respectivos drivers y todos estan bien 

los medi con continuidad y tambien medi la capasidad entre sus patas 

aqui tengo unos c5200 y a1943 nuevos y compare los resultados y son bastante iguales todos

la capasidad entre base colector es de 0.6nF y de base a emisor es de 6.5 a 6.7nF tanto en los nuevos que tengo como en los que estaban en la placa del ampli 

pense ahora que saque todos los de potencia en probar ahora el ampli sin los transistores de potencia a ver si sigue dando corriente directa a la salida o me sugieres otro tipo de prueva ???

el otro incombeniente que veo es que todavia no se que es en realidad el jrc 072d 

es bueno que sepa que cuando todavia no lo habia cambiado midiendo en sus patas en casi todas ponia voltages raros en alguna pata ponia 20 v y en otras 2v mas los de su repectiva alimentacion que es de +-15 v


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-activos-13/#post74


----------



## dany91 (Nov 28, 2015)

revice el articulo fogonazo y asi mismo comprobe los transistores y tambien tengo en mi taller un probador de transistores que es un oscilador que pita cuando el transistor esta bueno asi que no me cabe la menor duda de que los transistores esten bien


----------



## dany91 (Dic 1, 2015)

AL FINNNNNNNNNN 

ya solucione el problema y descubri lo que era .. no era ni los transistores ni los diodos ni los capasitores jejejeje era una resistencia muy pero muy sata jajaja de 330 Ω que se encontraba serca del JRC 072D y al final ese tampoco tenia problema jaja la resistencia se habia abierto pro no estaba quemadaasi qeu por eso no la vi y era una resistencia muy comun de 1\4 wla verdadd que fue ya lo ultimo que revise porque asta los filtros electroliticos y algunos condensadores ya los habia medido todos .... 

al final siempre va a haber solucion si no es un componente es una soldadura mala o un cable mal soldado el tema es perceverar y medir todo aunque paresca que no es eso 

a veces la piesas mas simples son las mas dificiles de encontrar con aberia... 

 bueno espero este tema le sirva a alguien algun dia como a mi otros temas del foro
gracias a fogonazo y los demas que opinaron


----------

